# Blueberries for color?



## RobinG (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi there! Can I squeeze blueberry juice to color my soap versus a colorant? Tx!


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

Blueberry will turn gray in CP.

Are you looking to make purple or blue?


----------



## RobinG (Jan 17, 2013)

Either is fine  Tx!


----------



## RobinG (Jan 17, 2013)

Grey would be fine too  i just dont want white, its it blah grey or a nice blueish/cool grey? Tx!


----------



## Genny (Jan 17, 2013)

It's blah grey which eventually fades to dingy white grey 

Are you looking for ideas for natural colorants?  If so here's a couple very good links 
http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/color-soap-naturally-series/
http://crafty.dyskolus.com/coloring/coloring.html


----------



## lizflowers42 (Jan 17, 2013)

Genny said:


> It's blah grey which eventually fades to dingy white grey
> 
> Are you looking for ideas for natural colorants?  If so here's a couple very good links
> http://www.lovinsoap.com/category/color-soap-naturally-series/
> http://crafty.dyskolus.com/coloring/coloring.html



Ohhh! Great info!


----------



## madeinaustralia (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for the links Genny 

Oops- 5 years later, pages not there for anyone else who reads this thread!


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 2, 2018)

Yep, and all of the posters are no longer active either. This is one reason why most of us avoid posting newer stuff on older threads -- there is no way to keep the information current. 

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Saffron (Feb 2, 2018)

RobinG said:


> Grey would be fine too  i just dont want white, its it blah grey or a nice blueish/cool grey? Tx!



Hi there! Try these links for natural colourants:
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-...-tricks/natural-colorant-testing-inspiration/
https://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/natural-colorant-rainbow-cold-process-soap/


----------



## madeinaustralia (Feb 3, 2018)

Hahaha, thanks DeeAnna -l'll keep that in mind!
Thanks Saffron- those links do work! l'll check them out better later when have more time.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Feb 3, 2018)

While we're here, what do you think dehydrated, powdered cranberries would do?  sorryish for the hijack!


----------



## artemis (Feb 3, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> While we're here, what do you think dehydrated, powdered cranberries would do?  sorryish for the hijack!


It would turn brown/tan.


----------



## Soapmaker123 (Feb 5, 2018)

Elderberry steeped in the lye solution . . . will give a brownish-tea type color.

For a blue . . . alkanet root steeped in oil, warmed . . . beautiful magenta initially in the oil . . . then a dark-ish royal blue when the lye is added (pH color shift).

Prussian blue will give a beautiful royal blue.  Supposedly, originally, it was sourced as a natural mineral.  But that changed, apparently, back in the 1850s when the French government offered the prise for the first chemist who could synthesize it synthetically (I think from German Ruhr coal tar).  So I classify it as unnatural.


----------

